# HAUNTED RADIO: nhc, halloween u, mhc, deadland, deadly intentions, hannibal, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO: nhc, halloween u, mhc, deadland, deadly intentions, hannibal, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on The National Haunters Convention, Halloween University, Midwest Haunters Convention, Deadly Intentions, The Deadland, Tides of Torture, Hannibal Lecter's new NBC television series, Rob Zombie's Lords of Salem, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of dvd releases, and then we review the 2000 film, "Scream 3!" Then, one of our loyal fans submitted a remake of "The Monster Mash" which we gladly air as a part of the "Vortex" on this week's show. All of this, and so much more on the November 16 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-111611.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

